# Old Model Railroader Magazines



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

So I was walking through a Antique/Junk shop and found a bunch of old Model Railroader Magazines from the 1980's and 1990's. They wanted $1.50 each...does anybody think they are worth getting? I could probably offer them a lump sum and get them cheaper than $1.50 each...I just didn't know if there would be much value in reading 20+ year old magazines.

Thanks,
Trever


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Anytime I find the old mags I always pick em up. Maybe you could offer a buck a piece for the lot?

There's always good stuff in the mags. Even older techniques that maybe have drifted off.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There is much information in Model Railroader magazines that
can be helpful to the modeller, even tho outdated as these are,
you'll see how tos, that are just as relevant today. MR also
has layout pictures that inspire you to improve your trains.

Just disregard the 'latest' models, and expect not that much
about today's DCC systems.

It's then your judgement as to the value in the price asked.
Thumb through them and see if you see anything that
would help in your train room.

Don


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I myself have a nice stack of 70's to the 80's magazines for project ideas and any steam/diesel kit bash and or detail articles. These new issues talk endless about the ways of DCC and air brushing! My ways are old school DC block and building and working with what ya got because you can't what ya like! The way the hobby ought to be!


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I still have my Railroad Model Craftsman's, all the way back to 1972


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I had to clean up around the house here because of some remodeling. A few months ago I threw hundreds of Model Railroad mags away. Like new condition. It hurt some but things had to go. Lots of good tips right in the trash. You can't keep every thing. I might have got some money for them but I needed fast disposal.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Priceless!!*

Many years ago before we had the kids..I had a subscription to The Sporting News...I saved over 4 years worth of these things and they were weekly at the time and had 4 big boxes full of sports info...and then the kids came and out they went...NEVER AGAIN!! I save every issue of MR going back to 1986, and even some classic Toy Trains!! Of course now MR has their DVD set of Everything for what 200 bucks or some sort...just not the same as paging through old mags and looking at prices..WOW!! Anybody remember Longs Model Railroad supply out of their Drugstore in Moreno Cal....got my son his first Bachmann Steamer 2-8-0 ATSF from them for his first day of first grade and that was 18 yrs ago, and they too are gone...so keep those mags they're worth every penny!!:thumbsup:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> My ways are old school DC block and building and working with what ya got because you can't what ya like! The way the hobby ought to be!


You have all the old soap boxes too, don't you? The sturdy kind, for standing on, and what not.





To the point though, I like reading through the older rags too. lots of fun stuff in them. 
A buddy from work just gave me a bound annual from 1952, Model Railroader. neat stuff.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

MacDaddy, I remember Longs drugstore. I got a few bundles from them of train stuff.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

The old MR magazines have a lot of modeling tips and projects in them. You'll notice more articles and covers based on steam rather than diesel, from the 70 and 80's issues. I would get a bunch of the old ones for yourself. I think you'll enjoy them. Like Don R says there wasn't much in the way of sound and command control articles.


----------



## Gargoyle (Oct 28, 2011)

Threw out at least a couple hundred issues from the 80's and 90's not that long ago, they were taking up too much space. Have a couple 1930's mags that are interesting to look thru for the stories and even the advertising but they are very fragile now and about to fall apart.

You can't keep everything...


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Anybody remember Longs Model Railroad supply out of their Drugstore in Moreno Cal....


Yep in good ol' Moreno Valley! I shopped there a handful of times! Great place! 

I looked through a couple editions from 88 and 87. Train world.... That place is still around. And surprisingly on a lot of things prices haven't changed that much. Big boys are just about the same now as they were then. And no web site address'!!! I remember working at Unique Supply (VW parts house in So Cal) and there was a stack of Hot VW mags in the back. Thumbing through those and not seeing all the stuff that is current. Dang.


----------

